# GTR Evolution [PC-DVD]



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Februar 2009)

wollte mal nachfragenob jemand GTR Evo besitzt und auch spielt...
Hätte da nen paar fragen bezüglich AA und AF...

Thx


----------



## Klutten (16. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele das Spiel. Allerdings nicht über eine DVD, sondern über Steam.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. Februar 2009)

Paintest du auch Fahrzeuge....

Warte jetz nur noch das auch nen Update für die offline Version rauskommt..


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2009)

Nein, damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Ich bin eigentlich reiner Nordschleifen-Fahrer und WTCC-Fahrer. Derweil interessiere ich mich mehr für die grafische Aufwertung des Spiels. Leider fehlt mir aber die Zeit, da tiefer nach zu forschen.

Meine Probleme sind derzeit die Startdateien des Spiels. Ich würde gerne im Nvidia-Treiber ein Profil anlegen (was ich auch gemacht habe), welches umfangreiche Qualitätseinstellungen beinhaltet. Leider werden diese aber nicht vom Spiel übernommen. Ein ini-Tuning wäre auch in Ordnung, kenne mich damit aber nicht aus und möchte nichts kaputt machen - denn für eine Neuinstallation fehlt mir erst Recht die Zeit. Irgendwas scheint da noch faul zu sein.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. Februar 2009)

In der Config.ini kannst du die Grafik aufwerten oder über NHancer...
Musst nur die Config vor sichern falls wat nicht passt...

Habe dat ganze über NHancer geregelt 8xAA 16xMultisampling oder so

Hier issn Link ( z.B NHancer )

http://www.gtr4u.de/thread.php?threadid=24654&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=2

oder Hier mit nVidia:

http://www.gtr4u.de/thread.php?threadid=24063&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=4


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2009)

Werde da bei Zeiten mal mit nHancer testen. Im GTR-Forum habe ich auch schon recht viel gesucht, aber irgendwie nichts Passendes gefunden. Mal schauen, vielleicht bringt mich das jetzt zum Ziel.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. Februar 2009)

jep tu das....

Mal ne andere Frage:
In wie weitkennst du dich mit PS CS3 aus, weil ich mich frage wie man sowas hinbekommt -->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. Februar 2009)

oder so was....


----------



## o!m (26. Februar 2009)

Edit: Hier stand Mist!  Ich fahre nur über die Nordschleife. Hab 'ne 6.19 geschafft. Mit Tastatur.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. März 2009)

Fahre Spiele wie GTR EVo oder so generell mit GamePad,hat was mit Gas, Bremse und der Lenkung zu tun...

Komme mit Lenkrad garnicht klar....außer dem iss mein Lenkrad ohne Strom sowie so nutzlos...  ( Logitech Formula GP )


----------



## Nekro (19. April 2010)

*wiederbeleb* 
Zeigt mal ein paar nette Ingame-Screens 
Hier mal welche von mir mit meinem Lieblingswagen  
Das Turbinchen in Aktion


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (25. April 2010)

*GTR Evolution

1280 x 1024
max Details
16x AF
4x4 Supersampling ( via Nhancer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s mit dem painten will ich demnächst auch wieder anfangen... 
*​


----------

